# DC Training?



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Anyone do/done it? What did you think of it?


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

what is it?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry Big, I dont know either.


----------



## Franco1436114491 (Dec 10, 2003)

I assume he means DoggCrap training, if he does it works on the following premise;

Doggcrap training (originally written by Doggcrap aka Dante)

"It is so tough to talk about training when I am not in front of someone. In real life or at my gym people will see me or someone I train and be convinced that my system works very well. And in person I can explain how it all fits together. But for some reason giving an opinion on training online offends a lot of bodybuilders. It is like a blow to their ego as if your putting them down or telling them they don't know how to train. And then you get every HIT, periodization, and brainwashed Wieder principledisciple arguing with me why their method is the best and I am wrong.

People get ****ed if they think what they might be doing training wise is wrong or not the most productive. It's human nature. I can continually turn 170lb guys (who go along with me 100%) into 260lb plus monsters over and over but I cannot help guys who are 190-230lbs who are stuck in their ways. Those guys can continue to take the long road or never get there.

In the past months since I've put my methods out there to view, I continue to hear different arguments against my way of training. Hey it's radically different than the norm and like I said people can't stand to think what they are presently doing training wise isn't the best! So far I've heard the usual gamut (overtraining, undertraining, undervolume, CNS saturation). One guy who said "not enough stimulation per workout"-sadly he has confused volume to equal gains. WRONG!!! If volume = gains go head and do 100 hard setsper bodypart and do each bodypart once every 3 weeks. Please tell me what incredible gains you get.

To me all this is an egotistical way to debunk a radically different method because you don't want to believe what your presently doing is incorrect or 'slower gaining'. No one is overtraining or undertraining that I train. Every bodybuilder that I haverained has gained at least 47lbs! This sport is full of fragile egos, pseudo-experts, armchair bicep curlers. I am a very advanced bodybuilder but the only thing I am conceited about is I truly believe I could take anybody reading this and turn them inta 4.0lbs per inch bodybuilder. I love taking a humble bodybuilder who doubts his genetics and making him the largest guy in his gym. That is so fun for me. I love the people who whisper in the corners that "he must be loaded to the hilt" yet he is on thsame things they are. I love hearing the petty jealousy and anger that comes over other bodybuilders now that the guy I trained is the big boy on the block.

I'm not pushing my methods on anyone. I want you to decide for yourself with deductive reasoningBut if you have been lifting for 4-5 years and people aren't commenting, stating or asking questions about you being a bodybuilder on a daily basis-I think that's embarrassing and you might want to question if what you are doing training wise has merit it. I only train hardcore bodybuilders (and some fitness girls) down here in So Cal. (its not my main job--I turn down about 90% of people due to my own personal reasons--which are mostly after interviewing them I feel they wont do what I say 100%)

I avery, very good at turning normal people into the biggest bodybuilders in their area. I've trained 7 people bodybuilding wise in the last 4 years (5 used super supplements 2 were clean). Every one of those people gained at least 47lbs on their bodyweighat roughly the same or less bodyfat.

1)188 to 260(2.5 years)

2)172 to 254 (3 years)

3)208 to 261(clean! genetic mesomorph 1 year)

4)218 to 275 (cut his juice in half, doubled his protein, showed him how to train correctly-2 years)

I don't like to comment on others training philosophies directly because they get so offended if you don't agree with them. I believe when you make something too complicated or hard people don't want to follow it. I believe the baseline training protocofor bodybuilding is "progression" and whatever training is needed to get stronger (and therefore bigger). Here is my personal opinion on volume training...it's a way for people who cannot generate inhuman intensity during a set to make gains. If that ses like a "putdown" so be it, I am sorry. Volume training to me is the long way to achieve trauma whereas there are shorter more productive ways of going about it.

If you were a world class sprinter with a time a couple tenths off the world record what would you do to break the mark? Would you run 5k races and repeated sprints at 60% intensity for hours at a time? Would that make you any faster? Or would you push e intensity limits with a wind bearing running parachute and do explosive sprints as hard as you can? You tell me.

I say 60% intensity with volume training because I know this: You cannot do 20 sets for a bodypart at a balls to the wall all out intensity-it's impossible. I know this about myself, if I truly squat with everything I have (where its rep or death), withn extremely heavy weight and at 12reps I want to quit.....but somehow, someway I make myself do 13, then the 14th, the 15th--my face is now beet red and I'm breathing like a locomotive yet I 'will' myself to do another rep, another, another---with two me reps to go till 20, I feel faint but I am going to ****ing do it because "I am not driving my car home thinking how I pussed out and didn't make it"....19.....and 20 goes up agonizing slow and I am thinking to myself "oh please, please go up"----done!en minutes later I couldn't even attempt to try to duplicate that. Not even close. I bet I would make it to maybe 14 reps tops. If you could duplicate that same set you are a robot.

Ninety percent of people in gyms around the world are doing some form of volume training but besides the rare genetically elite and heavy steroid users, why does everyone stay the same size year after year? (With volume training you see a lot of overtraing, joint injuries and people who are burning up all their energy stores) If you can't train at above normal intensity levels I feel volume training is beneficial to cause trauma (hey it works for genetic freaks like Flex Wheeler and Paul Dillett--two half-ass 60% trainers if that). Too bad with their incredible genetics that they don't have the hardcore mindset of a Yates or Coleman who bypass them by force of willpower and effort.


----------



## Franco1436114491 (Dec 10, 2003)

Personally I like the shortest route at the shortest time possible to t someplace. Do I think my way of training is the best? For myself and the people I train-yes. I have no way to gauge others intensity levels online. Someone training at 90% intensity for 6 sets is going to get more out of it than Joe Blow who is doing sets per bodypart at forty percent. In the simplest terms, no matter what way you train-if you are way stronger than last year, 6 months ago, 3 months ago, last month, last week you are getting continually bigger no doubt about it. A lot of modern day aining has been evolved pretty much from what Arnold and bodybuilders of the 60's did---and Arnold just winged it--there was no thought provoking science there. I want people to think their training out.

1)If you train a bodypart every day you will overtrain and not get larger

2)If you train a bodypart once a month you will not overtrain but you will only be growing 12 times a year besides the atrophy between workouts (pretty much a snails pace)

3)If you train with 30 sets a bodypart it will take you a great deal of time to recover from that besides using up a great deal of energy and protein resources doing it (and maybe even muscle catabolism will take place)

4)If you train one set for a very easy 8 reps per bodypart you could train that bodypart more often but you didn't tax yourself to get larger.So what is the answer? I'll tell you the answer! The answer is doing the least amount of heavy intense training that makes you dramatically stronger (bigger) so you can recover and train that bodypart the most times in a year (frequency). If you can tra/recover/GROW, train/recover/GROW, train/recover/GROW as many times as possible in a years time--you will be essentially gaining twice as fast as the bodybuilders around you.

Ok back to my training concepts-I've stated how my whole goal is to continually get stronger on key exercises which equals getting continually bigger. I will state this, the method I am about to describe to you is what I have found that makes people groat the absolutely fastest rate possible and why I am being inundated down in this area to train people. It's going to go against the grain but I'm making people grow about 2 times as fast the normal rate so bear with me.

A typical workout for the masses is (lets use chest for an example) doing a bodypart once every 7 days and sometimes even once every 9 days or more. This concept came to the front due to recovery reasoning and I agree with most typical workouts your goito need a great deal of recovery. Here's the problem, lets say you train chest once a week for a year and you hypothetically gain 1/64 of an inch in pectoral thickness from each workout. At the end of the year you should be at 52/64 (or 13/16 ). Almostn inch of thickness (pretty good). To build muscle we are trying to lift at a high enough intensity and load to grow muscle but with enough recovery so the muscle remodels and grows. The problem is everyone is loading up on the volume end of training and its taking away from the recoveryart of it.

Incredible strength GAINS will equal incredible size GAINS. And you sure as hell don't need to do 3-5 exercises and 10-20 sets per bodypart to do that! In actuality you really don't need to do much to grow. As long as your training weights coinue to rocket upward you will always be gaining muscle. If you go in and do squats using your ultimate effort with 405lbs for 20 reps are you going to say you're not going to grow from that? If you went all out on that effort, I'm sorry but throwing has, leg press, leg extensions and lunges into that same workout is going to do nothing but royally lengthen your recovery process when you were already going to grow in the first place. You can train in a way so you can train a bodypart 3 times every nine to fourteen days and you will recover and grow faster than ever before. If you train chest 3 times in 9-14 days you are now doing chest roughly 91-136 times a year! So instead of 40-5growth phases with regular once a week training you are now getting 91-136 growth phases a year. I personally would rather grow 91-136 times a year than 40-52 times a year. At a hypothetical 1/64th of an inch per workout you are now at 136/64 (or roughl2.1 inches of thickness). So now you're growing at roughly two times as fast as normal people who are doing modern day workouts are. Most people train chest with 3 to 4 exercises and wait the 7-9 days to recover and that is one growth phase. I use the se three exercises in that same 9-14 days but do chest 3 times during that (instead of once) and get 3 growth phases.

How? Super heavy weights for low low volume so you can recover and train that bodypart again as quickly as possible.Everyone knows a muscle either contracts or doesn't, you cannot isolate a certain part of it (you can get into positions that present better mechanical advantages though that puts a focus on certain deep muscle fibers)--for example incline presses vs flpresses. One huge mistake beginning bodybuilders make is they have a "must" principle instilled in them. They feel they "must" do this exercise and that exercise or they won't grow.

This is how I set bodybuilders workouts up. I have them pick either their 3 favorite exercises for each bodypart or better yet the exercises they feel will bring up their weaknesses the most. For me my chest exercises are high incline smith machine preshammer seated flat press and slight incline smith press with hands very, very wide----this is because I look at my physique and I feel my problem area is upper and outer pecs---that is my focus. What you do is take these three exercises and rotate themusing only one per chest workout. I would do high incline smith on my first chest day, then 3-4 days later I would do hammer seated flat press on my second chest day. Three to four days after that wide grip slight incline smith press would be done and tn the whole cycle is repeated again in 3-4 days.Whenever I train someone new I have them do the following --4 times training in 8 days---with straight sets. Sometimes with rest pause sets but we have to gauge the recovery ability first.


----------



## Franco1436114491 (Dec 10, 2003)

Day one would be Monday and would be:

Chest

shoulders

triceps

back width

back thickness

Day two would be Wednesday and would be

biceps

forearms

calves

hams

quads

Day three would be Friday and would be the same as day one but with different exercises

chest

shoulders

triceps

back width back

thickness

(sat+sun off)

Day four would be the following Monday and would be the same as day two but with different exercises

biceps

forearms

calves

hams

quads and so on Wenesday, Friday, Monday, Wenesday etc.

You're hitting every bodypart twice in 8 days. The volume on everything is simply as many warmup sets as you need to do- to be ready for your ONE work set. That can be two warmup sets for a small muscle group or five warmup sets for a large muscle groupn heavy exercise like rack deadlifts. The ONE work set is either a straight set or a rest pause set (depending on your recovery abilities again). For people on the lowest scale of recovery its just that one straight set---next up is a straight set with statics for people with slightly better than that recovery----next up is rest pausing (on many of the of movements) with statics for people with middle of the road recovery on up. As you progress as a bodybuilder you need to take even more rest time and recovery time.

READ THAT AGAIN PLEASE AS YOU PROGRESS AS A BODYBUILDER IN SIZE AND STRENGTH YOU NEED TO TAKE EVEN MORE REST AND RECOVERY TIME. EXAMPLE: My recovery ability is probly slightly better now than when I started lifting 13 years ago but only slightly...but back then I was benching 135lbs and squatting 155lbs in my first months of lifting. Now I am far and away the strongest person in my gym using poundages three to siximes greater than when I first started lifting. With my recovery ability being what it is both then and now, do you think I need more time to recover from a 155lb squat for 8 reps or a 500LB squat for 8 reps? Obviously the answer is NO! Yet remember this-the more times you can train a bodypart in a years time and recover will mean the fastest growth possible!

I've done the training a bodypart every 10 days system in the past and while recovering from that--the gains were so slow over time I got frustrad and realized the frequency of growth phases(for me)was to low. I want to gain upwards of 104 times a year instead of 52--the fastest rate that I can accumulate muscle (YET AGAIN WITHIN ONES RECOVERY ABILITY-I CANT SAY THAT ENOUGH) I have been slowly changing my philosophies of training over the past 13 years to where I am now. I've been gaining so fast the last couple of years it's been pretty amazing. I've got my training down to extremely low volume (a rest pause set or ONE straight set) with extreme stretching, and with recovery issues always in the back of my mind.

I realize the number one problem in this sport that will make or break a bodybuilder is overtraining. Simply as this--you overtrain your done as a bodybuilder gainise. Kaput. Zip. A waste of valuable time. But I also think there is a problem with underfrequency (only if you can train hardcore enough with extremely low volume to recover). I skirt right along the line of overtraining--I am right there...I've done erything in my power (Stretching, glutamine, "super supplements", sleep)to keep me on this side of the line and its worked for me. I believe everyone has different recovery abilities--the job of a bodybuilder is to find out what their individual recoverybility is and do the least amount of hardcore training to grow so they can train that bodypart as frequently as possible. For anyone who wants to follow my lead that would mean starting out with straight sets training 4 times in 8 days and strictly gaugg yourself recovery wise with every step up you take (statics, rest pauses)--I would rather you wait until my next article comes out to go over the details of this kind of training before you attempt it--as its important to me that everyone who wants too this does it correctly.

Bodybuilding as a whole is extreme and you must go to extreme lengths to be an out of the ordinary bodybuilder in this activity. The human body in no way wants to be 270 to 330 lbs of extreme muscularity. It wants to be a comfortable 155 to 180 lbs and will do a lot to keep a person at that homeostasis level. Jon Parillo was on the right track years ago when he was trying to make bodybuilders into food processing factories. It takes extreme amounts of food (protein), extremely heavy weights, sometimes extreme supplementation, (the choice) of extreme drugs, and other extreme situations to take a person who by evolution and genetics should be 180 pounds and make him into a hardcore 3 hundred pounds.


----------



## Franco1436114491 (Dec 10, 2003)

OK first I have to go over some principles I believe in garding training and I'll hit more on training details later on.

a) I believe he who makes the greatest strength gains (in a controlled fashion) as a bodybuilder, makes the greatest muscle gains. Note: I said strength gains--everyone knows someone naturally strong who can bench 400 yet isn't that big. Going from a benning 375 bench to 400 isn't that great of a strength gain and won't result in much of a muscle gain. But if I show you someone who went from 150 to 400 on a bench press, that guy will have about 2.5 inches more of muscle thickness on his pecs. That is incredible strength gain and will equal out into an incredible muscle gain. Ninety-nine percent of bodybuilders are brainwashed that they must go for a blood pump and are striving for that effect--(go up and down on your calves 500 times and tell me ifour calves got any bigger). And those same 99% in a gym stay the same year after year. It's because they have no plan, they go in, get a pump and leave. They give the body no reason to change. Powerbodybuilders and powerlifters plan to continually get songer and stronger on key movements. The body protects itself from ever increasing loads by getting muscularly bigger=adaption. I'M going to repeat this and hammer it home because of its importance: THE PEOPLE WHO MAKE THE GREATEST STRENGTH GAINS OVER TIMEWILL MAKE THE GREATEST SIZE GAINS OVER TIME ACCORDING TO THEIR GENETIC POTENTIAL. If you reading this never get anywhere close to your ultimate strength levels (AT WHATEVER REP RANGE) you will never get to your utmost level of potential size.

B) I hav't seen a guy who can squat 500 for 20 reps, bench press 500 for 15 and deadlift 500 for 15 who was small yet ---but I have seen a lot and I mean a lot of people in the gym and on these Internet forums that are a buck 65 or two and change, shouting thatou don't have to lift heavy to get big (in rare cases you will see a naturally strong powerlifter who has to curb calories to stay in a weight class and that is the reason he doesn't get bigger).

c) Training is all about adaption. In simple terms you lia weight and your muscle has one of 2 choices, either tear completely under the load (which is incredibly rare and what we don't want) or the muscle lifts the weight and protects itself by remodeling and getting bigger to protect itself against the loa(next time). If the weight gets heavier, the muscle has to again remodel and get bigger again to handle it. You can superset, superslow, giant set, pre exhaust all day long but the infinite adaption is load---meaning heavier and heavier weights is the oy infinite thing you can do in your training. Intensity is finite. Volume is finite (or infinite if you want to do 9000 sets per bodypart)...everything else is finite. The Load is infinite and heavier and heavier weights used (I DON'T GIVE A CRAP WHAT SE BUCK 58 POUND WRITER FROM FLEX MAGAZINE SAYS) will make the biggest bodybuilder (add high protein, glutamine and drugs to the mix and you have one large person).

d) The largest pro bodybuilders in the last 10 years (outside of Paul Dillett who is a getic alien and I think could grow off of mowing lawns) are also the very strongest (Kovacs, Prince, Coleman, Yates, Francois, Nasser (although he trains lighter now). For anyone who argues that they have seen so and so pro bodybuilder and he trains light-well I will bet you he isn't gaining rapid size anymore and that his greatest size increases were when he was training **** heavy going for his pro card. Of course he will convince himself and others that he is "making the best gains of his career" thoh because no one likes to think what they are presently doing isn't working and they are running in place. Sadly heavy drug use can make up for a lot of training fallacies and leave people still uninformed on how they became massive. Ronnie Coleman is dinitely in an elite class of muscle building genetically yet do you see him doing isolation exercises with light weights to be the most massive bodybuilder on this planet? NOPE! Ever see his video? 805 deadlifts for 2 reps, 765 for 6 reps deads, front sats with 600LBS for 6, 200LB dumbbells being thrown all over the place for chest, military presses 315 for 12 and a double with 405. I believe Coleman was clean or close to it when he was powerlifting and when he was an amateur bodybuilder. He won the Nural Team Universe and got his pro card at roughly 220-230LBS shredded to the bone and if that was natural or close to it--that's about 270LBS offseason and would be a huge natural bodybuilder. Since that time he has hooked up with Chad Nichols and blasted (with juice) up to his current 265LBS contest weight and 320LBS offseason. He trains heavier now than he ever did! The man has used extremely heavy weights and powerlifting fundamentals (even with his superior genetics for muscle size) to become the mt impressive bodybuilder walking the globe.

Well, if the man with some of the best genetics to build muscle out there is using back breaking weights trying to get bigger isn't that more of a reason the mere mortals of genetics in this sport should maybeake note? There are other pros out there with genetics on par with Coleman and using the same amount of drugs yet aren't pushing the limits with poundage's in training as does Coleman. You figure it out then, why is he absolutely crushing everyone onstaby outmuscling them if all things besides training are equal?

e) Who is the last incredibly massive bodybuilder you have seen (juice or not) who couldn't incline 405, squat 550, deadlift 550. I am talking freak-massive ALA Dorian, Kovacs, Francois, etc...there are slew of guys in gyms using mega amounts of steroids on par with pros who are no where close to a pro's size, some with mediocre genetics, yet some with superb genetics. But the pro's using weights that are up there in the stratosphere are band large the most freakish. These are pros we are talking about, who all have superior genetics for muscle accumulation. Do you think Yates, Francois, Cormier etc all just had natural genetics for incredible strength, not ever having to work for it? JePaul Guilliame is the only clean professional bodybuilder I ever trusted to be truly natural. The man is a smaller pro training without the juice yet trains incredibly heavy for his size--405LB squats rock bottom for up to 20 reps and his wheels are inedible. Flex Wheeler and Cris Cormier are the same height, the drugs are equal, Flex trains light, Cormier trains heavy. Cormier outweighs Wheeler onstage by 30LBS! Genetically, Wheeler is unsurpassed in pro bodybuilding, I think you already know the aner to this one--case closed. I usually don't like to use pro bodybuilders for examples but in these cases, my points are proven.For those training clean-if you got guys doing massive amounts of steroids in gyms around America, who are not putting on appreciable size because they train with light weights, what in your right mind could make you think you will gain appreciable amous of muscle mass as a natural training light?!?! One million people in the United States have admitted to using steroids--1 million!!! That is one out of every 300 people walking around. How many big people do you see out there? Not many. It sure isn't ose to 1 million---- because 98% of bodybuilders have no clue what needs to be done training and eating wise to become elite.

f) Please think of the times when you made the best size gains---the first time is in the first 2 years of lifting WHEN YOU MAKYOUR BEST STRENGTH GAINS TOO! Then things start to slow down.. What's the next time?--You start using steroids and boom what happens? YOUR TRAINING WEIGHTS GO FLYING UP. And you get dramatically bigger! (I'M taking into effect protein assimilation, recory etc also). The greatest strength gains you make will result in also the most rapid size gains (if you're taking in the protein requirements of a 12 year old girl scout then you can discount yourself from the above group).

g) I believe in Powerbuilding, not bodybuilding--using techniques that build the most strength gains in the fastest time possible while using the most effective exercises for that person. I am positive I could take 2 twins--have the first one do his own thing training wise, but usinghe same drugs, supplements and nutrition as the twin I train......come back a year later and the twin I trained would have 25LBS more muscle.

h) I've seen powerlifters (who catch a lot of guff from bodybuilders for being "fat") diet down and come in andestroy bodybuilders in bodybuilding shows time and time again. Over and over. Powerlifters and Powerbodybuilders are by far the thickest guys onstage when and if they decide to enter bodybuilding shows.

i) Heavy is relative--it doesn't mean 3 reps --- it means as heavy as you can go on that exercise no matter if it is 5 reps or 50 reps. I personally like to do hack squats for 20 reps but I use about 6 plates on each side rock bottom--that's as heavy ascan go on that exercise for 20 reps. I could do sets of 6 and probably use maybe 8 or 9 plates a side but my legs (and most people I train) grow best from heavy and 8-50 reps. The day you can squat 400LBS for 20 deep reps will be the day you are no lonr complaining about your leg size.

j) No matter what the method someone uses to gain super strength gains-it's imperative they do so. Again if you put someone out on a deserted island with 135LBS of weights he can superset, giant set, high rep, supersloetc etc squats, deadlifts and benches to his hearts delight...the sad story is his gains will quickly come to a halt because his limiting factor is the amount of strength he will gain. He has 135LBS to work with. You take that same guy on a deserted isld and give him squats deadlifts, and benches and an unlimited weight supply that he constantly pushes, in 5 years I'll show you a big Gilligan.

k) I think the biggest fallacy in bodybuilding is "changing up" "keeping the body off balance"--you can keep the body off balance by always using techniques or methods that give your body a reason to get bigger=strength. If you don't write down your weits and every time you enter the gym you go by feel and do a different workout (like 98% of the gym members who never change do now) what has that done? Lets say Mr. Hypothetical gym member does 235 for 9 on the bench press this week, "tries to keep his dy guessing" by doing 80LBS for 13 on flyes next week, 205 for 11 on inclines the week after, 245 on hammer press for 12 the week after that --and so on and so on---there is only a limited number of exercises you can do. Two months later when he does beh presses again and does 235 for 8 or 9 has he gained anything? Absolutely NOT! Four months later he does hammer presses for 245 for 11 (again) do you think he has given his body any reason to change? Take 2 twins and have one do a max squat for 20 repsnd the other twin giant set 4 leg exercises with the same weight. All year long have the first twin blast away until he brings his squat with 20 reps from 185LBS to 400LBS. Have the second twin giant set four exercises every workout with the same weighte used in his first workout all year long. Believe me he is always going to be sore and he will be shocking the body every time but the sad truth is he will not gain **** after about the third leg workout because the load didn't change. There is no reasfor his legs to grow in size due to the strength demand presented. The first twin who can now squat 400 for 20 is going to have some incredible wheels.

l) I use a certain method in my training because in my opinion it is the utmost method to rapidly gastrength. More on that later. Others might like a different method, that's up to them, doesn't matter as long as they are rapidly gaining strength. If you're gaining appreciable strength on an exercise with a certain method I think the ABSOLUTELY WORSEHING YOU CAN DO is to change up right then. Take that exercise and method to its strength limit and when you get there, then change to a different exercise and get strong as hell on that exercise too.

m) For the next few months take note of the people you see in the gym that never change. They will be the ones using the same weight time after time on exercises whenever they are in the gym. These are the people who use 135, 185, 225 on the bench everyime its chest day. Your best friends in the gym are the 2.5LB plates--your very best buds!!! You put those 2.5LB plates on that bar every time you bench press for 52 weeks and now your bench is 250LBS more at the end of the year! That would equal out tonother inch to inch + half thickness on your chest. Can it be done? Probably not at that rate but TRYING TO DO IT will get you a lot bigger than doing what 98% of the people in the gym do. Unless you are gifted genetically to build muscle at a dizzying te (most people aren't), the largest people in your gym will also be the ones heaving up the heaviest weights.


----------



## Franco1436114491 (Dec 10, 2003)

Do you think they started out that way? No, they were probably 175 lb guys who bulldozed their way up to that level. A perfect example are male strippers. These guys use a boatload of drugs on par with hardcore competitive bodybuilders. After an initial phase where they grow off of steroids like everyone else--their growth stops (like forever). Why? Because they aren't eating 500 grams of protea day and don't fight and claw their way to 500LB bench presses and 700LB squats and deadlifts. They stay on the drugs for years and years while stripping but don't go beyond that 200 to 220LB range. So much for juice being the total equalizer. I don't know why pseudo experts try to make training such an elite science when in actuality it's pretty cut and dry. If you keep a training log and note your weights used for the next 5 years and find they are still the same you will pretty much look "still the same" in 5 years. If you double all your poundage's in the next five years in everything, your going to be one thick person .....If someone ever took a ratio of people who don't make gains to people who do, it would be pitiful. I

would venture to say tha95% of people in gyms across this country aren't gaining muscle and are wasting their time. The absolutely best advice I could ever give a guy starting out lifting is "go train with an established powerlifter" and learn all the principles he trains withThere would be a lot more happy bodybuilders out there.So now you guys know I believe in the heaviest training possible (safely)---I think I hammered that home, I needed to do that because so many bodybuilders are lost on how to get from A to Z.....it's all part of my quest to make the biggest heavy slag irlifting, high protein eating, stretching and recuperating massive bodybuilders I can.-- till next time-DOGG

Now to get into specifics regarding training. Stay with me here. You are only doing one exercise per muscle group per day. You are doing your first favorite exercise for chest on day one, you're doing your second favorite exercise for chest the next timchest training rolls around and then your third favorite exercise for chest the time after that when chest training rolls around. Then you repeat the entire sequence again.

You're doing the same exercises you would be doing anyway in a 7-14 days time antraining chest 3 times in that same period with minimal sets so you can recover. You cannot do a 3-5 exercise, 10-20 set chest workout and recover to train chest again 3-4 days later. It's absolutely impossible!! But you can come in and do 2-5 warmup seup to your heaviest set and then do ONE working set (either straight set or rest paused) all out on that exercise then recover and grow and be ready again 3-4 days later.

This kind of training will have you growing as fast as humanly possible. Again thsimple equation is "the most times per year you can train a body part incredibly heavy, with major strength gains, and recover will equal out to the fastest accumulation of muscle mass possible". Why don't most pros do this kind of training? Why don't y?!?! Because every form of training has been taught to someone, passed down from the magazines for decades with no thought out rhyme or reasons.

Every form of modern day training stems from what the guys in the 60's and Arnold was doing. Finally Yates asome others got people thinking about what truly is working when it comes to training. If you think about it-it's ridiculous some of these recommended routines in the magazines. Most training comes from peoples egos. People are so driven and desperate get big that they believe they MUST do this and MUST do that every workout. Thirty sets here, with multiple exercises to hit every angle there. You know what that does? It dramatically cuts into your recovery ability (never mind amino acid pools and glogen stores) so you cannot train that body part again in a couple days time. That defeats the purpose of rapid accumulation of muscle mass.

I'll state this as a matter of fact because I believe it's true. I believe if you, the person reading this, trainthe way I am recommending, you will be 20-40lbs of muscle larger in 3 years than if you kept training the way you are presently training. If that offends you or seems ballsy to state-SO BE IT!!! I've done enough studying and real life experimentation oaspiring bodybuilders to state that.

To start-Three key exercises are picked for each body part. USING ONLY ONE OF THOSE EXERCISES PER WORKOUT you rotate these in order and take that exercise to it's ultimate strength limit (where at that certain point u change the exercise to a new one and get brutally strong on that new movement too). That can happen in 4 weeks or that can happen 2 years later but it will happen some time (You cannot continually gain strength to where you are eventually bench pressi905 for reps obviously) Sometime later when you come back to that original exercise you will start slightly lower than your previous high and then soar past it without fail.


----------



## Franco1436114491 (Dec 10, 2003)

Some principles I believe in:

A) I believe rest pausing is the most productive way of training ever. I've never seen a way to faster strength gains than what comes from rest pausing. I'll use an incline smith bench with a hypothetical weight to show you my recommended way of rest pausing. Warmups would be 135x12, 185x10, 250x 6, 3154 (none of these are taxing--they are just getting me warmed up for my all out rest pause set) MAIN REST PAUSE SET-375x8 reps (total failure) rack the weight, then 15 deep breathes and 375x 2 to 4 reps (total failure) rack the weight, then 15 deep breats and 375x 1 to 2 reps. I personally do a static right after that but I'll explain that later. Remember every time you go to failure you always finish on the negative portion and have your training partner help you or rack the weight yourself. To explaifurther on my first rest pause above I struggled with every iota of my strength to get that 8th rep up. At that point instead of racking the weight up top I brought the weight down to my chest again slowly (6 seconds) and had my training partner quicklyelp me lift the weight back up to the top to rack it. That "always finishing on the negative rep" will accrue more cellular damage over time and allow for even greater gains.

B) Every exercise is done with a controlled but explosive positive and a true 8 second negative phase. The science is there just read it. Almost every study states an explosive positive motion is the priming phase and the negative portion of an exercise should be done controlled and slowly. I have the mindset that I hope you guysevelop. I try so hard to get the weight up only for the sole reason I can lower it slowly to cause eccentric phase cellular damage.

C) Extreme Stretching: it must be done, it's imperative. It stretches fascia and helps recovery immensely. It will dramatally change your physique in a short amount of time if done right, trust me on that. I hit on it in the first article of this series. OK you guys have to use some deductive reasoning here. If I do a 375 or so LB smith incline press rest paused for 10-15eps with statics on Monday morning (which is the time of day I lift) by that same Monday night, 12 hours later I am viscously sore. By Tuesday morning I am still pretty sore but to a lesser degree. By Tuesday night I have very little soreness. By Wednesday morning I have absolutely no soreness and Wednesday night the same, so I could probably train chest again on Thursday no problem but I currently wait till Friday and train chest again. If your training chest on Monday and on Thursday your still prettyore, a couple things are happening--either you're training with more volume than I recommend, or you're not extreme stretching (as recommended in my first article for AE), or more likely your recovery ability is not your greatest asset. If the last one true you are going to have to take note of that and broaden the workout days between bodyparts hit. Most of you reading this (90%) will be able to go the Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Monday again route hitting bodyparts twice in 8 days. A chosen few mht be able to go Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday especially if they really work their extreme stretching and get the proper rest. That's very rare though that someone can recover that quickly even from one working set per bodypart. My recommendations e to start out Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Monday first and gauge how that goes. I am currently seeing that most people go best with that protocol. I know some of you want to train a bodypart as many times as possible in a weeks time, hell I would love tbe able to train a bodypart 4 times a week and grow but it can't be done. So this is something I can't help you on.....you need to check yourself and find out where you are recovering and then work with that. I can do a 20 plate leg press for reps and bsore for the next day and a half and feel fresh and ready to go on my next leg day. High dose glutamine has been a godsend to my recovery ability as has extreme stretching. My training weights continue to rocket upward on everything. What I cannot do isleg exercises for multiple sets in a workout session and recover 3-4 days later to do legs again. I think you're begging for injury if you are still very, very sore the next time a body part comes up. Example Day one

First exercise smith incline presses (I'll use the weights I use for example) 135 for warmup for 12185 for 8 warmup250 for 6 warmup315 for 4 warmupThen all out with 375 for 8 reps to total absolute failure (then 12-15 deep breaths) 375 for 2-4 reps to total absolute failure (then 12-15 deep breaths) 375 for 1-3 reps to absolute total failure (then a 20-30 second static hold) DONE!-that's it 375lbsor 8+4+3= 375 for 15 reps rest paused..... next week I go for 385 (again rest paused)-----directly after that rest pause set I go to extreme stretching flyes as described earlier and then that's it for chest and on to shoulders, triceps and back. The netime I come in to do chest I would do hammer flat presses in the same rest paused manner (and then extreme stretching again)---the time after that I come in to do chest I would do my third favorite exercise rest paused/stretched and then the cycle repes.

In simple terms I am using techniques with extreme high intensity(rest pause) which I feel make a persons strength go up as quickly as possible + low volume so I can (recover) as quickly as possible with as many growth phases (damage/remodel/recover) I n do in a years time.Some exercises involving legs and some back rowing exercises don't allow themselves to rest pause too well. A sample couple of days for me would be the following (IM not including warmup sets--just working sets).


----------



## Franco1436114491 (Dec 10, 2003)

Workout 1

CHEST: smith incline 375 x 15 reps rest pause (RP) and a 30 second static rep at the end (then stretches)

SHOULDERS: front smith press-330 x 13 RP and 30 second static (then stretches)

TRICEPS: reverse grip bench press 315 for 15-20 reps RP-no static (then stretches)

BACK WIDTH: rear pulldowns to back of head 300 x 18 RP (20 second static at end)

BACK THICKNESS: floor deadlifts straight set of 8-20 reps (then stretches for back)

The information below is from Peter O'Hanrahan's "Body Types, Part 1". It is a brief and incomplete description of the mesomorph's temperament.

Workout 2 BICEPS: preacher bench barbell curl RP for 14 reps and 30 second staticFOREARMS: hammer curls straight set for 15 reps (then stretches for biceps)

CALVES: on hack squat straight set for 12 reps but with a 20 second negative phase

HAMSTRINGS: Cybex hamstring press (pressing with heels up top) RP for 20 reps

QUADS: hack squat straight set of 6 plates each side for 20 reps (of course after warming up) Then stretches for quads and hams. The absolutely most important thing of any of this is I write down all weights and reps done from the working set on a notep. So every time I go into the gym I have to continually look back and beat the previous times reps/weight or both. If I can't or I don't beat it, no matter if I love doing the exercise or not, I have to change to a new exercise.

Believe me this adds a gve seriousness, a clutch performance or imperativeness to a workout! I have exercises I love to do and knowing I will lose them if I don't beat the previous stats sucks! But there is a method to this madness because when you get to that sticking point ostrength (AND YOU WILL, THERE IS NO WAY YOU CAN HACK SQUAT UP TO 50 PLATES A SIDE) that is when your muscle=strength gains will stop. At that point you must turn to a different exercise and then get brutally strong on that one. Then someday you will peaout on that one too.

You can always come back to that loved exercise in the future and you'll start somewhat lower and build up to a peak again--and trust me that peak will be far more than the previous one. Some exercises you'll stay with and gain streth at for almost up to a year and some exercises you'll be at the limit in 4 weeks and lose them but its all in the plan. For example-- I love reverse grip bench presses, knowing that I have to beat 315 for 17 reps RP or else I have to change to maybe ds next time puts a serious sense of urgency into workouts. I either have to beat it by doing something to the effect of 320 for 15 RP or if I stick with 315, I have to get at least 19 reps RP or so.

If I'm feeling crappy or having an off day I might givmyself a little leeway and allow myself another go at it next time around but that's it. The notepad is your intensity level, how badly you want to keep doing an exercise will be how hard you push to beat the previous. Looking at that piece of paper knong what you have to do to beat it will bring out the best in you. Again, it's all in the plan to make you the strongest bodybuilder possible which will equal out into the biggest bodybuilder possible.

I find myself irritated now when people look at me asay "genetics" or something to that effect--its amazing to me that at 19 I was 6 foot and 137lbs (yes 137) and eating 6 meals a day and people would chuckle at me the stickboy trying to be a bodybuilder. I seriously did not miss a meal for my first 3 aa half years, I would set my alarm at 2am and wake up and eat scrambled eggs and pancakes if I missed a meal during the day. Two years later I looked "normal" at 196lbs or so.

Two years just to look like a normal person! I kept bombing away, eating andot taking no as an answer and now I am up at 300lbs and people say "you must have always been big" and genetics. That's tough for me to hear thinking how psyched I was to weigh more than 170 at one point. I've only trained one true mesomorph. Mesomorphson't need trainers usually. I train ectomorphs and endomorphs. The last 3 people I've trained have been a pudgy Mexican who was 172 (now 258lbs hard)--a skinny marine, and a guy stuck at 188lbs for many years (now 260).

These people all thought the samehing seeing how my workouts were set up-"am I doing enough?"--If you can show someone how to train so hard that they realize they were holding back tremendously during their 8-20 set workouts, that's half the battle. The other half is making them realizhow impossible it is to do 8-20 sets per bodypart if you truly, truly train balls to the wall hard.

Personally, if I do a 20 rep hack squat with slag iron heavy weights....at 10 reps I am seriously doubting I am going to make it---at 14 reps IM seeing cors---at 17 reps IM asking God for help--and the last 3 reps are life, death, or rigor mortis---I know for a fact that there is no way in hell I could do another 4-5 sets of hacks like that. I gave everything I had right there on that set. If I can do ather 4-5 sets like that I'm cruising at 70% at the most.

If all you get out of my articles is the mindset of heavy weights, low volume, stretching, and frequency of body parts trained-I would be very happy because then I would have you on the right patho get you where you want to be.

Dogg is presently training people online with daily emails to them and an A to Z approach with diet supplementation training and recovery. He is expensive but he wants to be because he doesn't want to train a lot of people at once (Four at once is his lit). His first client has been lifting for 3 years with limited success but in 7 weeks with Dogg has gone from 183lbs at 7.5% bodyfat to 205lbs at 7.7% bodyfat. At the end of 10 weeks he should be around 216lbs or so and onward. Dogg is also online traing 2 superheavyweight national competitors who came to him to put on pro size muscle. They will make an even bigger splash than what they already have accomplished. His flat fee is 400 dollars for everything designed (diet, training, supplementation) anthen constant emails to you for at least 2 months monitoring and adjusting your progress. He does a strict interview first to see if you have the makeup and mindset of the person he wants to train. He turns away people who he doesn't believe will go at or listen to him 100 percent. If 400 dollars equals out to the 40-60lbs of muscle Dogg puts on people repeatedly to you-- then you can contact him at [email protected]"


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Franco!

Yes - that's the one! Anyone do it?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have not read it all yet.

Just looking at the routine it looks like overtraining to me and I dont like to spend more than about a half an hour in the gym.

Spending alot of time in the gym is counterproductive.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I have not read it all yet.
> 
> Just looking at the routine it looks like overtraining to me and I dont like to spend more than about a half an hour in the gym.
> 
> Spending alot of time in the gym is counterproductive.


You serious about it looking like overtraining? The routine only has 1 work set per body part with rest pause.

You're hitting each body part either 2x/week or 1.5x/week depending on which split you do, with only one exercise and one set per body part.

I was more worried about it being severe undertraining.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I like the look of it and would like to give it a go, but i think it relys on going all out and i have tried that kind of traiing before! I think you need a spotting partner, but also you feel f*cked for the next couple of days! i mean REALLY!

shoudl give it a go! just make sure you give 100%


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

fits said:


> I like the look of it and would like to give it a go, but i think it relys on going all out and i have tried that kind of traiing before! I think you need a spotting partner, but also you feel f*cked for the next couple of days! i mean REALLY!
> 
> shoudl give it a go! just make sure you give 100%


Yes that's the problem for me - no spotter. I also have trouble getting that intense. I'm thinking of doing a modified version of this. I might incorporate aspects of this (e.g. the stretching and frequency) with aspects of Dorian Yate's training and a few of my own ideas. Probably 1 failure set per exercise, but 2-3 exercises per body part with each part being hit twice a week.

I might try doing a totally different routine for some body parts - to see what I progress best with.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

I think its ok on paper, but its not the best way to train by a long shot though. Which makes it crap.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

James.Titor said:


> I think its ok on paper, but its not the best way to train by a long shot though. Which makes it crap.


Is there really a "best way to train" anyway?

Judging by what I previously thought, which has been confirmed by this thread, everyone trains completely differently. Yet we all (presumably) get results. More and more I think I realise that it really doesn't matter how you train, as long as you lift weights regularly and don't overtrain.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I have exactly the same thought BIG. i find the different training methods really interesting, and the debates about HIT Vs High Volume etc, and when people on the Forum go into extream Bio chemestry detail (if thats a word lol) i can see how their logic works. But, then you step back and look at it, and people doing this training and that training, all different, all seem to be massive! so lift weights and you will grow i think is the answer lol keep it simple!

saying that i still like reading about different methods and that system makes allot of sense to me.

james, what don't you like about it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

Big, your right in the sense that so long as your not doing a completely retarded routine, and your busting your ass bigtime, you'll make gains.

BUT: While there is not a 'best way to train' genericlly speaking, there IS always a 'best way to train' for any one person. For 99% of people, it isn't that.

Absolute beginners: 3x8/whatever.

Beginners: 5x5.

Intermediate/advanced: Conjugate/WSB.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

im always open to different routines, training theories.

Franco was a powelifter before he was a bodybuilder and he was the strongest most densest bloke around at that time. I believe size comes with strength, no doubt in my mind about that.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

bump this thread - esp for big....

i'm seriously thinking of trying this DC training out for when i come back off holiday...

did you try it then?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, this is an old one 

Yes, I've tried it and have had several people I've trained try it too.

Like most methods, it is good for some people. However, for many (most?) it is too much in terms of recovery. You're training BEYOND failure 4 times a week, with body parts being hit multiple times. That's a recipe for failure for many people.

The people it does work for, it works extremely well, there's no doubting that. But for most people while loading, there's too much intensity and not enough volume.

To be honest, IMO, the things that should mostly be followed with regards to DC training methods are rotating your lifts, increasing your frequency (while loading) and getting PLENTY of protein in you. That's the **** that works 

For you, being an experienced lifter with a good solid background and decent numbers, I would suggest a dual factor training approach. These are far superior for intermediate (and even many advanced) lifters to any single factor training method.

IMO, the absolute best way to get good results is to load up with volume over a few weeks, back off and then ramp up with intensity. That's how the olympic lifters and eastern bloc powerlifters do it - and they have to severely restrict their diet to PREVENT huge muscle gain sending them out of their weight class. Too many people in bodybuilding are training single factor, all out 3-4 times a week every week, stuffing their faces with food and wondering why they're not gaining.

Train like the people who are having to restrict their diet to prevent muscle gain, but eat plenty and watch what happens


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

there is one thing with the DC training i'm weary of...

your going balls to the wall, beyond failure, every session (regardless of whether or not you have changed exercises and dropped the weight ready for another load)...

i feel going to failure every single session would not allow for complete recovery, however if a deload week or two week period is dropped in at a regular interval... imo it could work

i'll have to have a little think now! i'm questioning it again....


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, the ultimate flaw in any single factor program is that it expects full recovery between sessions. This just isn't going to happen when you're training with any kind of intensity multiple times a week. The super-compensation theory holds true but only when you think of a macro training cycle (i.e. loading up over 3-6 weeks, followed by the deload). But for a weekly single factor routine, you'll never get full recovery between sessions, so why even try?

DC does suggest deloads, although he states them as "just" training to failure (i.e. not doing the beyond failure rest-pauses). IIRC, he suggests that 4 weeks all-out, followed by 2-3 weeks cruising (in terms of both your training and your drugs/diet etc) is a good way to go. Which is pretty much spot on in terms of time frames - just not in terms of the definition of cruising!

Maybe give a couple of 4 week runs of DC training a try and report back. But IMO you'd be much better served with a more conventional dual factor approach to your training.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

points taken...

it time to print off a lot of reading material on both training principles and understand both fully...

cheers for the quick replies matt... nice to see you posting again


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i've had great gains of it whilst on combo of superdrol and igf, i'll post up hard data if anyones interested?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Well thats one week done...

Very, very hard! First exercise on Monday was Incline DBs - 2 rest pauses and i thought i'd ripped my pecs off my rib cage... found shoulders tough afterwards since i couldn't raise my hand properly above my head!

The one thing i do like about Dante's system - is the extreme stretching, imo it make a massive difference in recovery, but as i have said it is only the first week...

I'll post back on this thread in a few weeks time to give my proper opinion of it, but a few things within the system i think work very well...


----------

